# Startup community in Dubai?



## Swe (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello,

I hope some of you can give me some pointers.

1. Is there a Internet-startup-community in Dubai? Like other poor/small startups to network with. Or is just big business and employees?

2. Is anyone here doing some small Internet based startup that can recommend a cheap free zone suitable for startups?

Will visit Dubai next week to get a feeling for the city. If you wanna grab a coffee send a pm. 


Thanks for reading.


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

Swe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope some of you can give me some pointers.
> 
> ...


:ranger: Hi Swe, im sure you'll love Dubai. 
for free zones lick on this link..
Free Zone, Dubai | Free Zones | Free Trade Zone | UAE Free Zone
i have friends who have their private companies based in media city in Dubai. all the best


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi..

I have a internet startup in Dubai. Tough, but growing.

There're several internet startups in Dubai. Toss me a message sometimes, and I'll give you some connections to it.


----------



## Swe (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice. Ill send you a pm!


----------



## Swe (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm, cant find the pm function. Perhaps not enough posts. Send me a mail on SNIP


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It takes you the fifth post to get access to pms on the site. It will take a few hours sometimes for it to become active for you. So just be patient.


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

ok,... post number 4 now i think... i had an older account but i totally forgot my password to it, or which email i registered to... didn't seem to have a function for "forgotten password"


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

@Swe,

Btw, there was an outstanding event by Abraaj Capital last month. Celebration of entrepreneurship. Google it to find some info.

Top top guys from world wide were in attendance. Tier1 guys, Google Twitter angel, first round. Probably around 2000 attendees if not more. Lots of multi and multi billionaires all over.


----------



## Swe (Dec 2, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It takes you the fifth post to get access to pms on the site. It will take a few hours sometimes for it to become active for you. So just be patient.


OK, I see.


----------



## Swe (Dec 2, 2010)

BostonKong said:


> @Swe,
> 
> Btw, there was an outstanding event by Abraaj Capital last month. Celebration of entrepreneurship. Google it to find some info.
> 
> Top top guys from world wide were in attendance. Tier1 guys, Google Twitter angel, first round. Probably around 2000 attendees if not more. Lots of multi and multi billionaires all over.



Very interesting, thanks for the info. Will google it for sure.


----------

